# ~*JUNE 05 MAMAS*~ March Thread!!



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Here we go...Bonnie, pick yourself up off the floor!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

subbing... i'm still at my mom's. dh informs me that today our new double stroller was delivered. Whee... I'm so excited. It's a Phil & Ted's e3... expensive but totally necessary for me since we don't have a car and I take dd (and soon ds) everywhere on public transport. If you haven't seen it, the P&T is pretty much the only double stroller that you can get on a bus relatively easily.

For my birthday my mom helped me pay for tricking the stroller out a little. I've got seat pads and saddle bags being made with this pattern, with another less crazy fabric on the other side, reversable.

Whee! Of course I plan on wearing ds as much as I can as long as I can... but for longer treks the double stroller is totally necessary...


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey girls









Well, our conference expo thingie is officially DONE and tomorrow I will be on a plane on my way home to see my little girl.









Y'all keep your fingers crossed for me too. Seeing as we're stuck in this hotel room ALONE...we spent some, um, quality time together







And I think I O'd today.







Yay for two week waits!














:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wooohooo for hotel room quality time!!! that RAWKS!!









and you said you O'd....I thought you meant you _O_'d







and I was like..wow, thanks for sharing SA!!









then i was like *smacks forehead* DUH!!!









I'll go to bed now


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama:






























S-A: E was conceived at a conference. Claire was conceived in Paris. Good luck in your 2ww.

I'm home on a snow day. Blizzard conditions all day. They aren't plowing the streets because there is too much wind.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

: @ bama.

I've got a little boy with a 102* fever...woke up at 5 to nurse and I noticed that annoying gropy hands were HOT HOT HOT. Poor bug.
It's pouring rain & nasty slushy, and I have loads of work to do, so good excuse to sit here on the couch nursing/holding him and plowing through some work.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

and poor Cully!! That just sucks. Sucks Hairy Schweaty Monkey Toes


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Poor gropy annoying hands. Hope you guys feel better fast.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Subbing,
Sha- congrats on both your o's


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i read that and was like "o?" "o?" hmm.."oh!" hahaha!
good luck SA! I think we are on the same cycle- the race is on. if you get a baby first you at least have to let me come and hold it!

too bad that you couldn't enjoy your time away a little more- i bet it is great to be home.

emmy- hope he feels better soon. poor cully.

we just got back from the childrens museam and then puddle jumping. and e went down some stairs with just me holding onto her hood lightly. she is terrible with stairs and those leading to our house are old steep wooden so i don't let her practice much. she even did it in her big boots.
not so cute- she has started grabing handfulls of cat hair! oh my-oh- it pains me to see it. even gus is getting tired of her. she is usually so gentle- i hope that doesn't get lost.

davina- too funny with the "let go." e is amazing me in the last few days too- some with words and some with something like connciosnes- she just seems older.

bama- i think i had the closest weight guess- what do i get???
mcs

selena- cool fabric! how much longer?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

MCS.. I think Davina got the weight exactly.. I actually thought she cheated b /c she answered immediately and got the weight exact.

And I was wrong about his previous weight..it was 22 lb 7 oz...NOT 11 oz...so its actually a gain of 3 lbs and 14 lbs in 8 weeks!!!! ALMOST 4 LBS!







:







: That is insanity. No wonder his clothes dont fit!









and yes, congrats on your 2 o's....SA


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: @bama

sa-hooray for 2 O's









cool stroller selena!

emmy-hope cully feels better soon. we just got done with the fever crap here. turns out ours was an ear infection though









so yeah, Spud has an ear infection, J has bronchitis and now i've got J's bug but i wont take abx for it because i don't want any of it getting to Joe and i don't want either of us getting thrush. ugh. so, for now i cough...and cough and cough and cough. yuck.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I feel bad for all of you with the sick little ones. Hopefully that will all pass fast.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It pays to be a girl and pg. DH is trying to get the driveway cleared. It isn't too bad except now the plows have gone by. They left a pile of snow that is taller than the snowblower intake. No kidding, waist deep. This could be a while.

Oh well, the chili is on the stove. The girls are going to help me make buttermilk biscuits. I think DH deserves a hot bath or a massage when he gets in.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

so its actually a gain of 3 lbs and 14 lbs in 8 weeks!!!!
17 pounds!! Wow!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Mclisa-- Sounds like a wonderful family day at home! Sometimes I love being socked in with snow for how much it forces us to hang out with eachother and puts all other plans on hold.

Davina--it's a good thing we have somebody around here who can do math, I missed that one









Mcs-- we went to the Children's Museum today too! It was free day, so it was packed, but ds loves riding the bus there and back anyways, so we had fun.

We used a moving van and got the rest of our furniture from our house we sold, we've been bare bones'in it here for a while, so it's really nice to have some chairs and a changing table and bookshelves again!

Dh and I got to go on a spontaneous date last night, with a sitter and everything! It was house paper signing day, plus his one year anniversary as a firefighter with his new job (and so he's no longer in his probationary year) so we celebrated! We went to my favorite Cajun restaurant







and I'm still eating leftover catfish and crayfish and oysters and alligator


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we're eating chili too. it snowed here today







: from tornadoes to snow in 2 days...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

and since we seem to like funny cat websites...
http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, what is the other cat site. The one with the captions on the pictures.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

First of all, my math skills suck. No doubt. I was t yping too fast!!!

and secondly, I have the cat link..

here ya go

http://nodwick.humor.gamespy.com/cats/cats.htm


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

How did you know I was on the floor?!









SA WHOA!! CONGRATS!







I was dying when I read that!

PAT I'm glad you have your furniture when we got our house we had a futon!







Oh and Three kitchen tables which is a little over the top! But there was still PLENTY of room!

Selena-OMG I love that stroller! I wanted something better than the one I got but my mom bought ours as a surprise! It was lovely for as long as I needed it and I still have it for daycare babes. I wear Nolan a lot and I have a stroller in the truck for a roadside issue! It would really stink to carry a babe for long distance!

Anne Oh poor spud! I hate when my kids are sick and I blame it on teeth and its not teeth! Poor thing! Poor you too! Take care of your self! But you sound like your doing fabulous!

MClisa I always feel bad for DH but I'm not PG I just refuse to shovel I do EVERYTHING else! Even the trash! Give a girl a break!

Well the snow wasn't so bad here or maybe it was the four wheel drive truck!







Its NICE!!! Tomorrow we are going to check out a pathfinder for me! We are trying to trade even. Our car is booking for more than the pathfinder so we are hoping! I assume they will still try to finagle some cash out of us! Before I knew the trade in book they tried to get me to give them our car for 4300.00! Then they wanted me to pay them another 2200.00 When I told them I know that my cars worth more they started working with us a little more!

Well I have to get going now! DH is trying to sleep and I have the extra living room light on!







Have a nice night ladies!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

That cat site is like... wayyyyy funnier after a few hornsby's. Typing is harder though.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
That cat site is like... wayyyyy funnier after a few hornsby's. Typing is harder though.









:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Good morning everyone!

I got to sleep in! That is a good Saturday. Now everyone is up but DH who is not a morning person.

Claire is tells us when she has a poopy diaper especially when she wakes up with one. That must mean she is getting closer to being potty trained.

I washed my tub of baby clothes yesterday. I can't believe how small the sleepers are! I even have them folded and put away in a drawer in our bedroom. Now we just need to find the bassinet part to the pack and play and we should be set. I'm going to use that next to the bed instead of a co-sleeper since it is the same idea.

When DH and I first moved into our apartment our only furniture were 2 plastic lawn chairs. We still have them. The rest came a few days later.

Grace: so does alligator taste "just like chicken?"


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: we started giving Claire the MCT oil today. Good news, she didn't get itchy. Bad news, she only drank part of the bottle. Just debating the best way to get it in her. I just wanted to say thanks for the tip.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

DAVINA LMAO
















MClisa..Try to spread the doses up i suppose. Or sneak it into her food. Or try to get most of it in one bite, etc. t hen feed her non oiled food afterward, etc.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say it tastes like dark meat chicken.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
and since we seem to like funny cat websites...
http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/:

It's hard to see in this picture but Moo has a hitler hairdo, too. the moustache is in the wrong spot, though.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/141/3...92c2ee9ee1.jpg


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

emmy, cute cat


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Emmy LOL!!! Cute cat!

GOODNESS Noley had this HARD poop today! He was crying and he wouldn't even walk and when he did he was hunched over! It was absolutely terriable!







: SOOOO what do you guys do for that! I mean the kid is one extreme to the next! All last week with cereal for bfast he was pooping like a newborn! So I guess hes telling us when he has to go by holding onto things and crying!

Mclisa your nesting!

Well DH is bugging me got to go!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Bonnie: poor Noley! Try some bran flakes or raisin bran for cereal. A little juice is good too (non-diluted).

So Maddie went to a birthday party at Chuck E Cheese's yesterday. Today she woke up with a barky cough. Great. See why I avoid those places? The last time we were there was 2 years ago (again for a birthday party.)

Thanks for the tips, bama!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, i just posted more pictures. www.schmerwitz.shutterfly.com
the whole reason for downloading the pictures was to finnally show my underwear, but i forgot again. shoot.
well, just incase you forget what e looks like....
hope your having a good day, i've got to go pick up e and dh from their walk- they strayed too far.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

those cats were funny, but dh just shook his head when I s howed him. Sometimes he's just an old fodger









i'm hanging out and resting today. I need a break







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Just checking in. Not much activity here. We can hope for more this week!

Anyone ever order nursing clothes from Motherwear? I just got their catalog and was wondering how true the sizes run.

Anyone have a favorite site for nursing clothes? I don't want that many, I just wanted to add a few things to my wardrobe.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Just checking in. Not much activity here. We can hope for more this week!

Anyone ever order nursing clothes from Motherwear? I just got their catalog and was wondering how true the sizes run.

Anyone have a favorite site for nursing clothes? I don't want that many, I just wanted to add a few things to my wardrobe.

I hate to say that as popular as they are, my motherwear stuff was not great quality. The sleeves shrunk really fast on some stuff, the bust got really snug , and sometimes the stitching was bad or the fabric was really cheap.

I have had all sorts of brands of nursingclothes, and I can tell you that if you can find a Mimi Maternity or Japanese Weekend type place, you'll be so glad in the end.

Motherwear's nursing tankini bathing suits are really nice tho.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Alright guys, I'm going to bed! I expect lots of fun stuff to read in the morning.









Ds and I caught a nasty cold, and ironic enough, I am WORKING tomorrow for the first time in two years







:







I'm just helping at a daycare with ds for 5 hours, but still...I'd don't want to call in sick, I'd never respect myself again!

Our house closes tomorrow! Happy day!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Grace: you are suppose to get sick AT daycare, not before you go!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
I hate to say that as popular as they are, my motherwear stuff was not great quality. The sleeves shrunk really fast on some stuff, the bust got really snug , and sometimes the stitching was bad or the fabric was really cheap.

I have had all sorts of brands of nursingclothes, and I can tell you that if you can find a Mimi Maternity or Japanese Weekend type place, you'll be so glad in the end.

Motherwear's nursing tankini bathing suits are really nice tho.

I agree, the motherwear stuff is really poorly made and didn't last past two or three washings for me. Japanese Weekend/Mimi are more expensive, but it's worth it for the quality and you can find good deals on ebay sometimes, too.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey mamas... do any of you know how to get blood stains out of clothes? I taught poor dd how to put her hands in her pockets so that her hands wouldn't get cold for the short walk to the subway from the midwife's office, and she fell on her face and busted her lip.







Blood all over. Pretty traumatic. Poor baby.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Hey mamas... do any of you know how to get blood stains out of clothes? I taught poor dd how to put her hands in her pockets so that her hands wouldn't get cold for the short walk to the subway from the midwife's office, and she fell on her face and busted her lip.







Blood all over. Pretty traumatic. Poor baby.









awww....do cold water as much as you can, then soak it in some detergent or stain remover.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Selena - soak it in cold water and 'Amaze'. You may have to scrub a bit. Sage has had a few similar incidents and that's always worked for us.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Hydrogen Peroxide

Poor thing.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Ugh, I don't think I want to work in a daycare







: Actually, this was the same one I worked at when I was fifteen for my first job! The only thing that's different is the set of kids, but it's still a grubby noisy basement with a snappy dog, lots of yelling (from grown ups) and lots of kids with "issues".

Ds did ok, although he was hitting alot







: and getting time outs left and right. I only have to work there again on Wednesday and then I'm done.

Why do I volunteer for things I know I won't like? Probably guilt.









Oh well. Selena! Poor little Istra







Sometimes ds falls flat on his nose even when his hands are free, he just forgets or something. So, it's not your fault, but still it's sad when they bleed of course









Ok, I need to clean this darn house...but I don't really want to, I want a nap!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Hope you got a nap in too, Grace!

Claire has figured out that she can roll her tongue. She likes to say "Kiss" and then stick out her rolled out tongue. She loves the laughs she gets.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, everyone, and the sympathy.







I didn't get around to doign the laundry today (though I might still make it downstairs now that Istra's gone to bed) because after the fall she was so clingy. So we basically sat around all day cuddling, which was actually a nice break for me. I did spray some Spray and Wash on her jacket and the stains seem to have lessened significantly even without scrubbing or washing or anything.

Michelle, Istra rolls her tongue like that too and makes a very funny noise when she's very mad.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMgoodness ladies where are you all! I'm keeping up! Its amazing!

I have been feeding him Life cereal and were now back to pooping to much but, thats better than the other night! DH gave him cheese sticks and yogurt though! That will cause him problems!

So I gave them both Hair cuts and I wouldn't say its terriable but amature at its best! (Or worst!) Alicia was upset it was shorter than she wanted and Nolan's was shorter too but because I put the wrong guide on the clippers.

MCS nice pics!

Patsgrace I remember working in a daycare and the woman was soooo rude to the children and physically rough with them. She put babies for naps in closets and it was just very upsetting to me! I watch children in my home and I don't find it stressfull because there aren't a bunch of adults yelling at the kids!

Well yet again DH is bugging me he wants to go to bed! We bought the truck and now he has to do overtime to pay for it until May. (When we were suppose to buy a truck!)


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Mcs--I forgot to look at your pictures till just now, they're so cute! Titus is waving at E and yelling "baby" while trying to feed her cheese toast through the screen






















Maybe he remembers her?
Oh yeah, we also just found that book you bought him, it's been in storage for about 6 months, and he's crazy about it







We couldn't find him the other night and then we found him sitting in a big chair reading it to himself doing the animal noises.
















We spent the rest of our day baking sugar cookies and frosting them. I thought ds would have fun but he got sugar greedy


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

omg you guys, LOOK at this! http://www.bobauction.com/auctiondetails.php?id=6555

This was designed and made by a friend of mine. I am totally getting Joey one for her birthday. She'll love it.









I got my panties yesterday! I'll post some pictures when I get DH to relinquish the camera.







: Thanks so much, Heather.







I open the mailbox, and I'm like, wth did I order from Canada?







:







:

Sugar cookies sound really good right now, Grace.....hmm.....


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

that really is adorable !!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

okay, come on girls, where is everyone?

My head is killing me today. It's a combo of sinuses and getting over some stomach ick that followed me home from CA. I finally have my appetite back, though, so hallelujah for food.









I just worked on a direct mail piece for several hours, gave it to Paul who told me it was great, send it to the printer, only to come back in a few minutes later to ask me if I'd measured it to make sure the 4" address labels would fit on it.

Well, since I dind't know we had to use 4" address labels, that'd be a no







:

Luckily, I hadnt' gotten too far into the "sending it to the printers" process.







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks guys.
hey- grace that must be so exciting for titus all around- to get all of that old stuff out! how is he adjusting to life without so many people around? how bout you- is it lonely or luxury or both?

selena- poor istra! e has had plenty of bruises, but somehow no blood- i am not looking forward to that inevitability. how are you feeling these days?

melissa- when are you due? where are you today? your last posts were all so nesting-y.

anne- how is it going at your house? is everyone better? i sure hope so, what a hard couple of weeks.

angle- in a closet!? that is awful! happy the pooper is back.

e has been telling me when she is "going big" and sometimes when she pees too- except she calls both "pee". the smell is a quick and easy indicator though- has anyone else noticed the smell getting worse? tmi? sorry.

emmy and davina- how is it going on the sleep front? we are having some harrrddd nights again. i am so tired of it. i just want to sleep by myself. apparently e wants to sleep with only me- last night around maybe 3, she woke up, crawled over both hilger and me, got out of bed, directed hilger to the other bedroom and then came back in with me. all in complete silence.

SA- how about the new bed? is joey still in there? hey, do you want to come over next sunday for brunch? after that, i will be in florida, then hopefully a friend is coming the next week, and then my mom. also, what about he vax talk? did i miss it?

ok,
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, ugh, I'm sorry, I did promise to get you that info. No I'm sure we didn't miss it. I'll get the info from my Bradley instructor.

This coming weekend is bad for us; we're doing a home show. But if you meant the NEXT weekend, absolutely!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm here. Work was crazy last night and today. Now I have a bit of break this afternoon before M comes home from school.

Claire can "sing" and make the motions for "Itsy Bitsy Spider." I need to have DH find the video camera and catch her doing this. I know what she's singing because of the few words I can pick up and her actions.

I had my appointment today. So in 2 weeks I've gained 2 pounds. And last time at 34 weeks I measured 35 cm. Today I'm 36 weeks and measure 40cm. No wonder I can't find any shirts to cover my belly! I need to get DH to take another profile picture. We have our "New Baby in the Family Class" on Thursday. The girls will really like that. It's nice to have something in the baby book about how we prepared for the baby since we aren't doing a nursery or any baby showers.

I'm not sure if I'm really nesting. I'm a planner so I just need to have stuff done and crossed off the list.

I love the cupcake purse!!! Way too cute! My girls would love them.

Where are the panty pictures???


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://ipusheddadoverboard.blogspot.com/

here are some belly pics (covered by a shirt!)


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- the page came up, but the picture wasn't there.
claire was though- she is cu-ute!
i guess that i knew you were in the dakota's, but i didn't think about your daily landscape- it is beautiful! wow. did you grow up there? it is such a streatch for me to imagine that people live there. i have driven through twice and flown over a couple of times, but it is still so foreign to me.

e has had a red cheek and dry chin in the last few days. any ideas?

mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Sleep. Eh. Bout the same here.

Red cheek and dry skin. Cold, dry weather? Try some lanolin or something before bed??


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm technically challenged so I will have to ask DH to fix the picture glitch when he gets done running.

And that's not how my daily landscape looks. That is the western part of the state. If I can figure out how to do the picture thing I will try to post some of our recent blizzard.

The chapped cheeks could be the colder weather. Lanolin is a good idea. Or some nice thick cream too (Aquaphor)


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Mclisa No pics except claire!







However Claire is beautiful!

What happened to nice weather!

SA that is so sweet!

MCS oh yes! Absolutely. SHe was also over numbers and only changing them twice a day. Once after lunch and once after nap before they went home!

Grace cookies do sound delicious! GOODNESS but as my daughter puts I'm trying not to be fat anymore! I better not make any!

Well we went and signed for our taxes so it will be deposited like next week! To bad we have so many plans for it! We are going to get windows and we got the truck!







: Good I suppose but its fun to spend it when you get it! There is money left for oil!

Well I am suppose to be making a new budget for my family! Its been so stressfull since the Credit card! DH has been using it for his controversal hobby! I don't mind him buying himself things but after the last thing is paid off would be far more mature!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Mclisa No pics except claire!







However Claire is beautiful!

What happened to nice weather!

SA that is so sweet!

MCS oh yes! Absolutely. SHe was also over numbers and only changing them twice a day. Once after lunch and once after nap before they went home!

Grace cookies do sound delicious! GOODNESS but as my daughter puts I'm trying not to be fat anymore! I better not make any!

Well we went and signed for our taxes so it will be deposited like next week! To bad we have so many plans for it! We are going to get windows and we got the truck!







: Good I suppose but its fun to spend it when you get it! There is money left for oil!

Well I am suppose to be making a new budget for my family! Its been so stressfull since the Credit card! DH has been using it for his controversal hobby! I don't mind him buying himself things but after the last thing is paid off would be far more mature!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm barely here. so tired, and just took care of some issues on another board i'm on. gotta get in bed..my tummy feels sick.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://ipusheddadoverboard.blogspot.com/

try it again. DH said that he fixed it.

I love pregnancy insomnia!!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No wait, don't try it. I can pull it up on my computer, but I can't from the laptop.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still here. i'm still sick. J and Spud are better though. i spent all day yesterday cleaning our house since we had a showing last night and i think i did too much. i'm really sore and have quite a bit of bleeding. when do/should you get concerned about that?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Anne, take it very easy today, rest as much as possible, and keep your legs up when you can. See if the bleeding slows.

If it's staying really heavy, despite resting and/or you start getting dizzy, I'd call your mw/ob.







Oh, also try drinking some OJ. I couldn't stomach it post partum, but my Bradley teacher told me it's really good for blood production/sugar (so you don't get the dizzies if you're bleeding real heavy)


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Grape juice is good, too.








Anne. Take it easy! You JUST had a baby, woman!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

anne- i second that motion! take it easy! is spud at daycare? when is your mom coming? i hope you start feeling better soon.

bama- everything ok?

grace- saw your post on the "big babies" thread and it made me wonder about what your next baby will be like- how far along now? btw, I think your titus was/is beautiful!

SA- too bad- i did mean this weekend.

mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm on DH's case to get the pictures working. I'm sure he's working hard on it during all the free time he gets while at home with the girls.

Anne: that's a marker you've done too much! Take it easy over the next few days. You've aggrevated the site where the placenta attatched so it needs to heal up a bit again.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm here.

things are insane..i'm doing a huge pf co op on another board, and we had a weirdo scammer who is well known try to infiltrate us!









anyhoo

I need help from NJ and NY moms...my dh is coming to NewJersey in the end of April for training for his new job.

He is going to be in Icelen NJ but according to the map, he's across from Staten Island??

This man has never flown, never been exposed to the big city, SOMEBODY help my husband!!

Where does he need to fly into?? How does he manage to get where he's going without getting mugged or cheated??







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- i'll look it up, but i would think he should fly into Newark airport (in new jersey.) If he takes a yellow cab from the airport, they can't screw him b/c they will have a set-fare. it is pretty organised. just tell him not to take a private car service. his company or hotel might have a shuttle service too. some parts of NJ are not so good, but others (SA?) are great. i don't know about that town. He is definatly welcome to come/meet for dinner or even to stay with us. It would be fun to meet him! I wouldn't worry too much- i bet they will set up stuff for him to do and NY isn't really like it used to be- the tourist areas are pretty safe and the subway too.

so, yesterday in the am our apt was only 61 degrees. we ran into the l-lady downstairs and h told her. she said "oh, i turned off the furnace b/c i was hot and i thought it should have a break. if you want to warm up, open the shades."
So, he said that it was realllly cold outside and that it was becoming verrry cold upstairs. she apparently didn't care, and to "punish" us, has cranked the heat up today- it is 86!
she was gone for a month and we didn't have anyyyyyy trouble with the heat, but the day she returned, we started with these crazy fluxes again. it is so infurating! "the furnace needs a break?" she is really a nut job. it is like -5 with wind chill!

b/c it is so cold, we have stayed home all day and e is just now falling asleep as i type. the day has been so long. we watched tv twice, read about a million books, played kitchen band, made walnut shortbread cookies, colored,stickers, baby play galore, all of the motion songs i know, i got out some toys i was saving back for when she got older.........
i don't think i should let her sleep now, but i need a break! i think i will go crazy when she really gives up her nap. i guess it doesn't help that she wasn't in the mood for indendant play.

she is also having a language explosion- all day she has been singing "cee-uu,cee-u" which is "clean up.." and remembered the words flamingo and halina (the l-lady- lucky she doesn't call her what we do the other half off the time) plus a lot of word repeting. this is anamazing age.

emmy???
gtg put her into bed.
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

mcs, you should think about calling the city housing authority on her. I absolutely would. To me, "furnace needs a break" means "I'm cheap". You pay rent for a reason, you deserve to be warm!

trying to spend less time on the computer these days. Instead of having it in the living room on the couch with me, I moved the laptop to my little "office" in cully's room. It forces me to sit down at my desk to do work instead of just lounging around with the computer all day. Had 4 projects for work due yesterday evening too that have been keeping busy.

We're having that language explosion too, mcs. today cully knocked sam's karate bag off the table, I said "uh oh, what happened?" and he looked at me and says "DROPPED!" too cute. He's adding a bunch of words the last couple days.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

mcs: that is so crazy. I had a friend who lived with a bunch of roommates during college. The land lady was tight. She had a the thermostat such that they couldn't adjust it up or down. Only she could remove the lock. However, they were engineer students so when they got cold they would stick an ice pack on the thermostat and presto - the furnace would kick in.

Sorry I can't get the pictures to work. DH and I are going on a date tonight and then maybe when we get back he can work on it.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

MClisa our furnace guy stuck ours in the fridge! LOL I thought he was losing his marbles!









MCS that is insane! We had a landlord who refused to by more fuel because "we" were using to much oil. He had like ten units to heat and all the windows were TERRIABLE! One of our panes of glass fell right out for petes sake! I have a friend however who is SOOO cheap about oil that she sets her thermostat at 60degrees ALL winter! I tease her all the time and its FREEZING in there!

Anne I don't want to sound like a Bossy nilly but SIT DOWN!!! People know that its hard to have a toddler and a BRAND new babe! This is the one time in your life that even NATURE is telling you to sit down! Take advantage! When we bought our house it was the absolute nastiest place I have ever seen! There were tumble weeds of dog hair blowing across the floor! We still bought it! I wish I lived closer! I would come and clean for you!

Well I just wanted to check in! I hope everyone is doing good! Justin is of course up my butt! With the comp upstairs now I find it difficult to use it. (kind of what your going for huh Emmy?)


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama, I'll go pick him up at the airport if you want. It's about 45 minutes away from me, and Iselin is just a couple towns over.

And, he won't be in the "big city"







Iselin's town-y, but nowhere near big cityish.







And yes, Iselin is right across the water from Staten Island.

NJ is a peninsula, so just about everything is "just across the water" on one side or another.









Seriously, it would not be a big deal for me to go get him, AT ALL. Or he can take a taxi, but they're expensive and would probably take longer. I don't know if there is a set fare from the airport, either. I know NYC taxis have set fares to airports in the area, but NJ taxis don't operate the same way, I dont' think. But I'm not sure, because I don't know if I've ever taken a taxi in NJ









And, if I go pick him up, I can show him where the good restaurants are.
















ETA: Yes, he should fly into Newark. Sometimes you get a better deal flying into/out of Laguardia, but that's because it's way out of the way. You more than make up for the reduced fare in the costs of ground transportation.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Just checking in for the morning.

DH and I had a great time out at dinner last night. A couple hours of conversations uninterrupted! Then at the end we saw my sister and her DH. So I called by older sister when I got home and told her that her DH missed the memo about taking the wives out for supper last night. She laughed. They live out on a farm so not too many opportunities to just take off and then there's the issue of not anywhere to go.

Tonight we have the New baby in our family class.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

a question for those of you with dc who are potty learned -- did your dc go through a phase of waking up in the night and demanding the potty? The past few nights (and a few nights a couple weeks ago) dd has woken up and said "pee!" over and over again until I take her to the potty. Sometimes she pees in the potty and sometimes she doesn't. What should be my response to this? I admit that I'm really tired (and tired of nightwaking!) so I really WANT to just roll over and go back to sleep and change her (disposable) diaper in the morning, but it doens't feel right to do that. Especially since she gets really insistent and desperate sounding.

Ok.. well I guess I just answered my own question.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

SA..thanks!! I'll tell him what you said!! We need all the help he can get!

and he's staying in one specific hotel in Icelen...the USDA rents a block of rooms, rents the conference room, and holds "school" for employees who got promoted so they can do their new jobs.

Selena, if you started ECing her, then I guesss you have to keep getting up if she's trying to tell you.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

pssst....Bama...it's ISelin







:teehee:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Selena: I think you are on the right track with getting up and letting her use the potty. She's probably just trying to figure out what the pressure/urges are. I don't think it will last long. Good luck with it! I think we are going to try to get Claire going once she's 2.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Back...sorry I had more to say before, but got cut off with actual work. 

Bama, please don't worry about dh traveling to NJ. Seriously, it is not the cesspool it is made out to be. It's a beautiful state and it's a friendly state. There are only three cities in NJ that I can honestly say I wouldn't want to walk through at night. And he won't be anywhere near any of them. (and even those cities have some lovely areas....you just don't hear about the lovely areas on the news.














)

Anyway, really, anything he needs while he's here, like I said, I'm only a couple towns over. We'd love to have him by for a home cooked meal while he's away.







If there's anything he'd like to see while he's here, if he's got some downtime, the statue of liberty, ellis island, liberty science center, the budweiser plant







, DH and I are excellent tourguides.









I'd be thrilled to help him out.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

what! budweiser plant??? Is that in NJ or NY? How did I ever miss that when I was in NYC??? Oh, wait, I was pg so I couldn't have fully enjoyed it anyways...maybe next time.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMgoodness! My cousin is the chief of the fire dept in New Jersey. He doesn't share to many funky stories so it can't be THAT bad! (I wonder how many fire departments there are?! LOL)

Selena Alicia did wake at night and still does now and again to go potty! I always just get up or when we lived in the skinny house on dirty street we put a potty in her room! She just got up and used it. She still called for me but it was less disruptive!







Now she is big enough to go all alone in the upstairs bathroom! Though I'm sure I'm woken a fair share of the times!







(Not to make it all seem daunting! or anything! It gets fewer and fewer between!







)

So along the potty learning lines. Nolan recently asked to be changed right after he peed! When I ask him if he needs to pee or poop he runs to the potty now however hes never actually USED it! He also has a fascination with watching the dog Pee!







Not to mention DH!







I hope this is leading toward potty learning!







My goal is to be in full swing this summer! He'll of course be two and I think thats a good age to start!

Well as usual DH is right here! GTG!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, Bonnie, most cities have their own fire department







What town is he in? I know someone on the Kearny squad and someone else on the Bayonne squad. Most of the smaller towns, like mine, have volunteer departments.

And the Budweiser plant's in NJ







There are a lot of cool things in Jersey


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
There are a lot of cool things in Jersey









Like the Sopranos


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

:

If your dh is a sopranos fan, I can take him on a tour of the opening credits montage







: I know where most of the things are


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
Like the Sopranos









Ummm, that was the first thing that came to my mind, too!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Boy, my state's got some reputation.







:









I can give you a whole list of awesome things in and about NJ. But I'm afraid I'd bore the pants off you







Besides, it's sort of OT







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Really, talking about NJ is OT??? Oh my. We've NEVER gone OT before...

The New Baby in our Family Class went well. My girls made up 3/4 of the class. Claire did her own thing, but loved getting to play with the markers. The other little girl talked a little, but my girls are so full of questions they certainly talked for most of it. I did like this lady's presentation better. Out of the blue, Ellysia asked "How does the baby come out?" The nurse talked about the mom using her muscles to push the baby out of her birth canal. When we took Maddie to a class at a different hospital the lady asked someone where the baby was at. I expected "mom's tummy" or "mom's womb" or maybe "mom's uterus". No, she talked all about the baby being in mom's vagina. What???

The girls had fun. They got to diaper a baby doll. Feed the doll a bottle (though talked about how the baby would be breastfed). Colored a picture of what they thought the baby would look like. Also they made a birthday card for the baby with a photo of them on the front. You hang this on the door to the room so they know which room their mom is in.

The one thing I didn't like was when the nurse was giving a tour of the rooms, she pointed out that the couch turns into a bed and said that maybe once the baby came the big sisters could stay overnight. No!!!!! They'll remember that. I could see the other parents were thinking the same thing. I told M and E that grandma was coming to stay with them. And that Claire couldn't stay overnight because she isn't a good sleeper. Hope that helps me out when the time comes.

What do you think of the name Josiah?

Josiah Thomas


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I really like Josiah.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- i love it!
i would tell that woman about the trouble she caused! how dumb. either someone else had the same vagina story, or i rember you telling us- that is dumb too!

SA- i first read "the opening credits montage" as something about "opening a mortage"! as in the bank lol!
i hate the sopranos! it is too real for me- i don't want those pictures scared in my mind forever.

we leave for florida in just 2 days!!!!!!!! we will stay for 10 days. i went to the mall yesterday to get a bathing suit ect.. for e. The mall really depreses me- all of that consumerisim and silent kids in strollers. i almost cried in the food court watching this mean old grandma mock her gdaughter. it was so sad, even e was getting upset.
anyway, we ended up with a too small bathing suit and too big unmatching hat from old navy, and some too big/ not even good quality sandles (on sale and real cute though) at the gap. it was pretty much a big disaster. hilger will try to exchange the suit today in the city. i can't handle shopping outside of my thrift stores! all of that money!!!!!!!!!!!
i will go to my consignment shop again today to look for better sandles- the often have brand new things- without the sadness. i mean who isn't in a good mood when you are getting a deal?
that is why i love mdc- its free! hahahahaha- i can keep writing as long as iiiiiiiiiwaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnntttttttttforrrrrrrfree eeeeeeeeeee.......
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still here. i wish i could sit down. my mom has helped a lot but she's leaving on Sunday. i think it's all the up and down the stairs. but, there's not a lot i can do when Spud is in his room crying and i'm downstairs. so, back up i go







: i'm thinking it will just take longer than i expected to heal. i'm drinking lots of RRL tea though and it seems to help. i also go back to school on Monday.... yikes.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck with school on Monday, Anne! It is harder to rest when you have that 2nd child. Someone always needs attention.

Here's the bad story for today. DH calls me as I'm leaving work. Maddie is screaming in the background. She is apparently constipated and can't get it out. Poor thing! I rushed home and it was stuck. I'll admit that I don't know the last time she pooped. It might have been Tuesday. I asked her and all she could tell me is that she doesn't like to poop at school because "it takes too long." So like many kindergarteners, she became impacted with stool. I ended up digging one piece out. Enough to give her some relief. She still needs to go. I gave her a colace and a glass of juice. We'll see how the weekend goes. I'm thinking maybe a suppository. That is going to be hard to convince her to do. Right now she is all dressed up for a date with DH. There is a sock hop at the school so maybe that will take her mind off of how mean her mommy was to her tonight. Maybe we've been slacking off on the apples and grapes. Lots of juice and water this weekend.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

And DH nixed Josiah. So back to the drawing board.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And DH nixed Josiah. So back to the drawing board.

I love the name Wyatt, but it's my best friend's son's name so I can't copy.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

latest istra pic--
http://family.xxvii.net/weblog/254


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And DH nixed Josiah. So back to the drawing board.









J and i had the worst time trying to name Joe. i don't know how many names he said no to before we settled on one.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Some Jersey/Sopranos news:

http://apnews.excite.com/article/200...D8NOV4100.html

Bloomfield is my old hometown! They were always having articles in the town newspaper complaining about how The Sopranos portrayed Italian-Americans. For fans, Artie Buco's restaurant is also (fictionally) located in Bloomfield.

I've been reading along sporadically, so forgive me if this has already been posted -- I couldn't help but notice all the NJ talk!

Cute picture of Istra!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

love the picture of istra!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

love that picture of istra, she's just adorable!! I love the wispy baby hair.

So there was this big HIV/Circumcision article on MSNBC front page health last week, and I wrote a comment about it...they did a follow up article and quoted me. Kinda cool...I didn't even know until I saw it posted on the CAC board.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17520298/


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

emmy- thats great!

oh, that istra is cute!
is that the necklace you made selena? looks really nice.
oh yea, i wanted to tell you that i saw that the paper bag players will be playing here---but while i am gone. too bad, i have been looking out for that name since you mentioned them and was so excited. mabye next time.

hey anne- hope your holding up.

michelle- too bad about the name, i thought it was really nice. i would give you my suggestion, but i have to save it for a hopefully someday, possibly sometime...

where is everyone? i want to procrastinate packing a little longer. hmm.
so, i realised this morning that my 6am flight will really be 5am! daylight savings- the very worst day for an early flight!

mcs

.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ugh, dlst. i hate "losing" an hour.

istra is so cute! and the necklace is beautiful. i've heard that amber is good for teething.

emmy-loved the link. i sent it to dh


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
oh, that istra is cute!
is that the necklace you made selena? looks really nice.
oh yea, i wanted to tell you that i saw that the paper bag players will be playing here---but while i am gone. too bad, i have been looking out for that name since you mentioned them and was so excited. mabye next time.

Thanks for all the compliments about Istra and her necklace. Yes, that is the one I made. She does seem to really like it, even though she pulls it off all the time. I think it's fun for her, since it's magnetic and she can undo and do it up herself. I did make it for amber's supposed anti-teething properties.

mcs - were you talking to me above about the paper bag players? if so, i'm not quite sure who you're talking about! the only band i've mentioned here has been the lollipop people, i think! but thanks for reminding me of them... i went to their site to see if there are any recent shows and it looks like the answer is no... i wonder what they're up to... i could use a little entertainment before baby #2 arrives.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey! I missed a whole days' worth of posts!! I'm doing a huge co op on another board and its taking all my time!

The link Emmy...I voted in that, and commented too.

YAY for them quoting folks! and at least quoting both sides!

and notice the $%@#$% from Huntsville Alabama at the bottom...wow, he's a REAL winner







some good ole ******* wisdom for you


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's some newer pictures from us, finally!
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...8AbtXDRm2cOGL5

I think this will work, let me know...

I haven't put any online in 6 months







:


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Wait, we lose an hour tonight? Dang it, I forgot. Ds didn't get to bed till just now, and we have to get up a little early tomorrow....







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to let you know that I will no longer be participating on MDC (100% voluntarily) due to a certain policy that they uphold.
I'm reachable via myspace (dynamohumm6), email ([email protected]).
I'll miss you guys, hope to hear from you.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh wow, Emmy, I'll come find you on myspace....


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We'll miss you emmy!

I totally forgot about the time change until I got up this morning, turned CNN on, and wondered why Sanjay Gupta was already on. Oops! We still got to church on time. I need to get Claire down for a nap which is quite early for her, but we need to get her up for a birthday party at 2.

Apparently DH and I need to coordinate the grocery list a bit better. The girls and I made cookies yesterday while Claire was napping. We had to raid DH's sugar shaker (for his tea habit) to get enough sugar! We left him a bit.

Anyone else looking forward to dying Easter Eggs? What are you putting inside the eggs? Everything is either candy or a choking hazard.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Lots of folks are leaving MDC due to the major censorship going on in certain forums. I'm so sorry Emmy, but I sent you an email inviting you elsewhere


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

dang, now i'm going to have to figure out myspace. i still don't get it







although myspace's anti-nursing pictures thing is just as irritating.

we don't dye eggs, we make cookie









cute pics grace!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Emmy WTHeck?!

Anne I'm glad your mom is helping you!

Selena Thats the necklace? I will have to talk to DH we just bought that truck you know! We are pinching pennies! But i really like it!

Mclisa OMGosh naming a boy is way harder! We came up with Nolan after MONTHS of thinking of names and "trying" them on!

Well off to put the kids to bed! Its already like 630 and its still light out! How confusing! Oh and Nolan stinks! So got to get that done! (just because I know you are all thinking thats early it takes us about an hour to read brush teeth put on pjs and play together!)

Maybe I will figure out that silly myspace I haven't been able to thus far!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Just here to rescue us from the bottom of page 2.

I hope all of you aren't leaving! Who are the trouble makers out there that are making the mdc folks think they need to offer sensorship???? Someone always has to ruin the fun.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

careful MClisa...that's the way to get an entire thread locked.

you cant talk about or question the actions of the admin/moderators, or say anything but good about MDC as a whole lol







:

pm me for more info .


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

nak-
got class at noon







: have 2 drop ds2 w/dh at work







we all slept in b/c we forgot to change the clock in the bedroom







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey everyone. I'm here after an EXHAUSTING weekend. Exhausting, but productive.







We had the last home show of the season this weekend. That's two 12 hour days and then one 9 hour day, while Joey stayed with my parents and my inlaws. So glad it's over and I can get back into my grind now.









Spoke to Emmy ("spoke" what am I talking about, we myspaced







: ) and I agree with her reasons for leaving. I am addicted to community life, and believe that we can change the status quo around here though.

'Cause I'm a crusader. Or something.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well I just don't get it! I have no idea what is going on and will someone please fill me in! LOL

SA you know I never realized you live in NJ!!!! How funny! My cousin lives there and we are hoping to take a trip to mass next summer and one to NJ after that! If we aren't forever away maybe we can see you too! I am btw asking what town he is in! How terriable that I don't know! But we just found out about him last summer. Evidently my uncle liked his woman and he had a couple at once. So I have a cousin Chad and a cousin John who are like a month apart with the same daddy!







: WOW and the world turns! I should write to NBC with my families story!









Anne we did the same thing!







DH was almost late!

Well I don't think I am leaving! I can't figure out that dern myspace! And yes I said DERN!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
careful MClisa...that's the way to get an entire thread locked.

.

didn't you warn me about getting to 2600???

Anne: it is so fun to see "NAK" again! Good luck getting the classes done.

We're getting the living room/entry repainted today. It will be interesting when I get home to see what it looks like. "Duckberry grey" I think is the paint color for alot of it. Kind of a blue/grey.

Wait - was Emmy our gardner in residence? I was going to ask what I need to get my garden ready. It's only 2x3 so I don't want to rent a tiller. I just need something for DH to use to break up the soil.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm glad you're sticking around, Bonnie.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry mamas, this is going to be a whiney post. I really hate my life today. I can't believe I'm going to have two kids to scream at me all day. I think I'm just feeling overwhelmed by my decreasing mobility, lonliness at being home all day by myself, frustration at dd who increasingly wants to do things her own way which is of course the way most inconvenient to me, frustration at DH who seems to offer criticism as to how I do things but no suggestions to "fix it" except for the brilliant one from this morning -- "just let her scream" -- and frustration at not having my thesis done due to my supervisor's back surgery and her apparent inability to read a paper while in recovery, and on the other hand frustration at not having any really fulfilling accomplishments in my life at the moment.

I think I need a break. I think I'm going to have to call Istra's favourite babysitter and get out of the apt by myself... maybe go for a swim or something. I just need something to break up the monotony of the days... they're all the same... and so long....I don't know how many more I can take.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

oh no! Did I scare everyone off?

The paint looks pretty good. M doesn't adapt well to change so her world got rocked when she came home from school and the living has changed colors. She cried all afternoon for DH. She still is quite upset about it. The painter has to come again tomorrow and then all should be put back to normal. It is so nice outside that we've been able to have the windows open. We also had to move the TV. This is such a good thing. It's now downstairs and quite inconvenient so we did other things. We went outside (that's because it is finally nice out.) Claire and I read books while I made supper. After supper, Maddie read to us from her books she brought home. Ellysia can't read, but she can guess many times what the next word is that Maddie is suppose to read. Maddie gets so annoyed when Ellysia shouts out that word.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh Selena,














Deffinately get a sitter if you can and set a regular time to get away! I those are totally understandable feelings.

I know what you mean by them wanting to do things the hardest possible way.

It's such a frustrating phase right now, but once they get it into their little heads that they think they know best, theer's almost no talking them out of it.







:







:







:

Keeping venting if you need to!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

*hug* Selena. Take a break - you deserve it. This is a tough age in a lot of ways.

We'll miss you Emmy.







: Don't forget about Yahoo - keep in touch!!!

Been reading along and thinking of everyone but am too busy to write much - been sewing away and working in the yard, planning and preparing the garden, etc etc etc. So, hi everyone!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for the hugs.







I got so wrapped up in my vent post that I forgot to post the exciting news from an otherwise dull and frustrating day... Istra went the whole day with only 2 wet diapers and the rest of the time she was in regular underwear and didn't wet them at all! She's been telling me that she needs to pee or poo or "peepoo" as she calls it with enough time to help her get to the potty. We even went out of the apartment (ok, just to the laundry room) with her wearing regular underwear and pants with no accidents.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay istra!!!

would ya'll be willing to help me out? i've got a project due for my psychology of women class and i was wondering if you would take a very short survey. if would want, pm me the response. i would really appreciate all your imput!
Please Answer with the letter (a, b, c, d.)

1. Did you have a:

a. home birth w/mw
b. home birth UC
c. birth center birth
d. hospital birth

2. Was/did your DP/DH

a. your "midwife"?
b. help with the birth plan, coach you thru labor, cut the cord, (basically was pretty involved in everything but catching the babe?)
c. hold your hand, offer some support, but pretty much stay out of the way?
d. Spent most of your labor in the lobby only to pop in when the babe was born/not there at all

3. Was your pregnancy planned?

a. Yes
b. No


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Go Istra! Peepoo is too cute
















Anne (I am too lazy to pm, sorry







):

1. D (with a CNM)
2. B
3. B


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

1. d
2. b
3. b

Here, Anne!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

a, b, a

Although, DH DID catch Joey, just with a little assistance from our mw.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Good morning everyone! It's super sunny here...dh is at work til tomorrow so I'm trying to decide what I'll do today.
We just bought a zoo pass, and were there last week, but ds REALLY likes it there, so maybe we'll go back for a little while today.

I'm missing some of our old people! Like Nancy..and pepper...and Kathleen,,,I wonder what everyone is up to?

Ok, I need to get on with my day!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

It is super sunny here too... and warm... and I am feeling sooooo much better than yesterday. Istra and I went out in the morning and made a mother's day present for my mom at the bead store nearby (where they LOVE her and play with her while I pick out beads for a necklace... which is why I seem to make so many necklaces...







) The girls at the bead store also offered to babysit for me sometime and I'll probably take them up on it. I've hung around there enough to know that they'd treat Istra well.

I'm just going to get Istra down for her nap and then I think we're going out again to enjoy the sunshine. My hips are probably going to kill tomorrow, but I feel so overjoyed at the nice weather I don't care!

Have a wonderful sunny day everyone!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, speaking of sunshine.......
oh florida....glorious flo-ri-daaa....
eisa is napping and i am just checking in real quick.
geez- i go away for a min. and scandles are busting loose. hope everything can be resolved.
emmy- i will really miss you.
what about yahoo? lets pop over and chat.

selena- sounds like you are feeling much better- that is good. i often think of how hard it would be to be preg. with eisa at this age (even though i really want it) You are doing a great job- it is just a hard job. really sucks with your professor. i sympathse with you there too. it is like they forget about how important other's work is.

grace- titus is huggggeee. he looks so grown up. and quite cute to boot. he really filled out all of that extra skin marvolously! lol! hope you have fun at the zoo.

ok, no more time, i've got go do nothing. haha!
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's 65 degrees out here. Loving the sunshine.

1.d
2.b
3.a

That's for Claire, but was the same for Maddie and Ellysia too.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

37 weeks measuring 42 cm. No wonder why nothing fits.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

page 2? where the heck is everyone?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Think I'm done with MDC, too. I have always hated these threads and trying to keep up with them. If anyone needs to reach my, myspace or our yahoo group. Later.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Dont dismantle the DDC guys!! We've been together forever!!














:

there's another board that a lot of folks are going to that dont allow discussion for circ for religious reasons, which MDC does, etc, so pm me if you'd like to know the web addy . that's where Emmy went.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

My stance on EMMY and TWOUGLYDUCKS, I'm sad your leaving and I appreciate your position. Whatever happened to freedom of speech anyway? Good lord!

Anne I am D,C,B(Alicia) and D,B,A(Nolan) I would like to think it was simply a sign he grew up!









Selena! OMgoodness! You know what we ALL feel like that some days. I think that its great that you said something. I know you feel bad just saying it but it just means you need a break. Istra could use one too! It would be great for her to get out without mom sometimes! When I had Nolan I would "trade" with another mom. I would take her daughter one day and she would take Alicia. We got out of the house and though it took a little effort to get her there (we only have the one vehicle) and though it was hard the day I had the extra kid it was SOOOOO worth it! I think we will continue when the weather is better! (of course we trade both kids now! So on your on day its a LOT of work!)

Well I have to go lay Noni down!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be so sad if everyone leaves!

Claire's latest is to see a flower, points at it, sniffs it, then says "A-CHOO!"


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bump


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: where is everyone?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

istra seems to be having a rough day today... only 1/2 hour nap and then woke up crying... tried so many things to get her to stop... even rescue remedy and teething tablets. after aan hour she went back to sleep, but only for 20 mins. so here i am now with a sleepy, pinchy toddler on my lap.

oh, and for some unknown reason, the cat pissed on my bed.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

if the cats get in our room they piss on the floor behind the head of our bed so i have to smell it all night since i can' move the bed to clean it


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

reason #327 why I don't have a cat (see above 2 posts)

sorry, work was busy and I didn't have a chance to check in. I did some walking this morning and the baby was really pushing against my cervix. Youch!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey guys, I hate that I can't remember this (i'm so freaking scatterbrained), but can someone remind me who it is who makes the amber necklaces?

Anyone else have any hidden craftiness they'd like to tell us about?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Hey guys, I hate that I can't remember this (i'm so freaking scatterbrained), but can someone remind me who it is who makes the amber necklaces?









That would be me.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm sorry I couldn't remember Selena. I'm going to send you a PM

And who does the tie dyed kid clothes?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm here. We've all shared a tummy bug, and I just screwed up schuy's tummy by letting him have full strength formula again. I really thought he was ready, he'd been on pedialyte, then diluted formula, etc, til i had him nearly normal again.
oh well. I just got him to stop screaming bloody murder and back to resting.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oh and tell Emmy pls on yahooo that the group is rejecting my emails as spam. Tell her to unspam me pls.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama sorry you've all been sicky


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:

And who does the tie dyed kid clothes?
That would be me.







: They are listed here.

Poor Schuy









mclisa, too cute about Claire's flower sneezing







Your due date is approaching fast! How exciting!

Here's my brag for the day... yesterday Elaina put her shoe on all by herself, right foot, velcro and all.







I was so proud and surprised. How did my little baby learn to put her shoe on?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea for Elaina! Isn't it amazing how much they can do?

I'm 37 weeks. Bags are packed. I have a 4 page note for my parents about my kids' routines. There is just so much include because of Maddie being in school and Claire's food issues.

bama: hope the bug is passing fast! It's spring (well, almost). Time for the winter germs to be gone!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so we had to mention cats... she pissed in my birkinstocks this morning


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
so we had to mention cats... she pissed in my birkinstocks this morning






























#328










Sorry Anne. That just isn't fair when you have so much more going on! How is life going with 2?

Claire just walked by and something doesn't smell good...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

did we all leave?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

It sort of looks like there's only 3 of us left! Hm...

DH and I did a major clean/reorganize of the bedroom today, which involved getting rid (or at least bagging) Istra's clothes that no longer fit her (I've done this at least 5 times already... but hadn't done it in a while) and clearing out drawer space to make room for Emeth. We also cleared out the crib, which was holding most of Istra's clothes that didn't fit her, because we hope to use it a little more this time, though not so much at the beginning but it's good to get these things organized. Anyway, we moved Istra's bed and now miraculously we have a lot more floor space in the bedroom and it feels so nice just to hang out in there... with all the space and the freshly vacuumed floors and all that. It's too bad the rest of the apt somehow got messy while we were cleaning the bedroom!

The office is the next stop! That's mostly DH's domain so I'm going to see if I can get him on it (with my help) tomorrow after Quakers.








it seems like I'm a bit nesty and I'm forcing DH to be nesty too. It's a bit early though -- I'm only 33 weeks today. I guess I'm exactly 4 weeks behind you Michelle!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey we're not on page two!!!

My secretary's water broke yesterday so hopefully I'll be able to hold a little baby today! Of course, administration has been dragging their heels so her replacement doesn't come until tomorrow. She was suppose to have D there to show her around, but I guess she'll just have to start instead.

That is so true that as you clean up one area of your home, disaster sets in in another area.

As I married into an Irish family (the last name is Irish, but mainly they are Scandanavian), we took part in the St. Patrick's Day Parade in town here. Ellysia slept the entire parade. Maddie had a good time waving at everyone. Claire was busy waving too. It was a bit windy, but still so fun to gather up the relatives from all over and have a good time. We got back to the house around 7:30 and I went to bed. I'm so lucky to have a DH that can manage bedtime routines.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I know some have jumped ship to another board. Do you know how disappointing it is to see your post count of 3? I'm on another board that "updated" and I can't get logged on again because I never updated my email account which doesn't exist anymore so I'll probably end up changing my user name there - again a post count of 0. So hard to start over.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm around







I got to sleep in til nine thirty today while DH got up with Elaina, woohoo!

Speaking of DH, last night he mopped the kitchen and dining room linoleum with baking soda while I was putting DD down for the night.







He knows I use it to clean lots of things and I'm glad he's down with using simple, natural solutions rather than just reaching for a bottle but there is this really horrid baking soda residue all over the floor now.







We'll have to bust out some vinegar later I guess!

Cats, boo. I made a draft-blocker thing out of old jeans to put along the bottom edge of our door and it was quite effective... until I had to throw it out because the cats peed on it.







: It was filled with beans. DH says they pee on beanbags. Thankfully they haven't peed on the ones I handmade for DD.

We bought her a little plastic jungle gym for the backyard yesterday... she loves having a slide. It has a little door too and she's all about that!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm still here, still reeling with a sore tummy from whatever the heck we had this week. ds is back on mostly pedialyte with med food mixed in, and doing better.







:

I'm allergic to cats. They're cute and all, but Ijust cant dealwith the dander.

Doggies are another story tho







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, i havn't been able to keep up, but i just wanted to stop in and say......

i'm pregnant!! hip horah! just 5 weeks.
and, either i am a little sick or morning sickness has set in already. still in florida. i'll try to check in later. behind on yahoo too.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
hey, i havn't been able to keep up, but i just wanted to stop in and say......

i'm pregnant!! hip horah! just 5 weeks.
and, either i am a little sick or morning sickness has set in already. still in florida. i'll try to check in later. behind on yahoo too.
mcs

YAY MCS!!! Woohoooo!!!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

OMG congrats mcs! Hope the nausea isn't keeping you from having too much fun!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats mcs! What wonderful news!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuzzypeach* 
I'm around







there is this really horrid baking soda residue all over the floor now.







We'll have to bust out some vinegar later I guess!


Now that's what I want to see! I have pictures in my head of horrible science fair projects spewing all over your kitchen floor!

mcs!!!!!! That is so exciting! We need a few more pg girls since Anne is done and I will be done soon too. When is your due date? Hope you are finding ways to feel better!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

MICHELLE!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(It was those panties I sent, wasn't it?














:







:







: )

OMG I am sooooo excited for you! Hope you feel better soon, though, and that it's not morning sickness. blech.

OH YAY!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks everyone! it is hard to believe- i feel like i need a thousand people to recognise it so that i can too.
looks like i have really been sick b/c now e. is too. she was up all night vomiting. it was the saddest thing ever. thank goodness my friend has a washer and dryer. she is sleeping now and hasn't been sick since 8 this morning and had a dirty diaper too. i hope that means that the worst is over for her. i still don't feel so great, but definatly better than she does.
i wanted to say a few other things, but my brain is too dumb. maybe i will go take a nap with this chance.
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
hey, i havn't been able to keep up, but i just wanted to stop in and say......

i'm pregnant!! hip horah! just 5 weeks.
and, either i am a little sick or morning sickness has set in already. still in florida. i'll try to check in later. behind on yahoo too.
mcs
















:















congratulations!!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
MICHELLE!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(It was those panties I sent, wasn't it?














:







:







: )

























We all want to know: does S-A get some credit???!!!!

Claire hasn't vomited, but she is having a ton of poopy diapers. I think it is rotatvirus. She's had it since Sunday so hopefully we are half-way done. She some how leaked around her diaper and got it onto her sheet during nap. I put the stuff in the laundry, but I'm telling DH he needs to bend over the crib to put the clean one on. You can tell she isn't feeling the best.

My secretary had her baby on Sunday: Pyper. She's a doll. I think I need to have this baby soon. I keep thinking of things to put into my hospital bag. Nothing important, just adding to the weight. I found a nursing tank at Target today. Of course, no XL so I went big to 2XL. It should work while in the hospital.

I have to rant about ballet class yesterday. We got there and there weren't any chairs left. I look at all of these women and I assume all of them have been pg before (not all could have adopted). Not a single one offered me a seat. I'm bitter. So I sat on the floor for 45 minutes.

To end on a good note: Maddie and Ellysia had a blast holding the new baby last night. They did such a good job holding the baby. I must have praised E a bit too much because E asked me this afternoon: How do you hold a baby in a naughty way? The kid knows her opposites.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not gone!!!! I don't know why, but I stopped getting my usual email updates and I thought no one was posting any more







:

And now you're pregnant, mcs?!? Yay! I totally know what you mean about needing other people to help make it seem real























I had a lovely three day weekend in a cute tourist town up North without dh or ds! It was a pretty casual women's retreat with the church we are going to and I went with some of my new Tacoma friends, one of my old North Bend friends, and two of my sisters. It was so crazy to not have a child to deal with and be able to stay up till the wee hours talking and carrying on complete conversations!





















They are a pretty laid back church, and they even put on a little happy hour on one of the nights with tasty appetizers and wine






















I like this church









I got really teary and started missing ds towards the end though.

Ok, bye!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i have to get the 2XL tanks for my boobs







the actual body of the tank is huge though. they do shrink really well in the dryer though...just have your dh do the laundry







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm here I'm here!

MCS YAY!!!









Nolan and Alicia both had fevers that were rather high. Nolan's spiked so I called the DR and he gave Nolan Augmentin (Without seeing him, It was a Friday night!) Then Alicia came down with a high fever and complaints of her throat hurting on Saturday night. She went to the ER's fast track and got Zithromax. Shes all better and they (without a culture) diagnosed her with strep. So it stands to reason that is why Nolan is not eating his throat hurts! It must not be his ears after all! However Nolan is STILL really really sick today and hes just crying and crying and crying and hes got the poops so bad that he has been changed about fifteen times today in an effort to keep his butt clean and dry! So I took him to the DR and he says bronchitis and that both ears are infected! He also suggests no more motrin as it can cause stomach bleeding if used for long periods. He suggests switching his antibiotic and pepto for the poops. Oh and lots of gatorade. What do you all think of that? My poor little man can't even sit down!

Oh Bama I really hope your family is feeling better! I am right out with mine!

Well I will try to catch up ladies I want to go check on Noni and make sure hes not uncomfortable!

OH yeah and NO AVALANCHE!!! The guy told me that if I want it back they would be happy to take the bulbs out and stop spending money on our truck!







: I feel like boxing his ears! We bought it three weeks ago and now we are going on 15 days of not seeing our truck! We wanted to know what happens if they can't fix it and if they can if they will extend the warranty for us for the inconvience. OMG bad bad week!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

page3? where did we all go?


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Grrrrrr.... (that's my lion noise







)
I'm on the prowl for a new midwife person























I've been so annoyed by the office I'm going to right now, what with there 1-2 hour waiting room waits, and mishandled appointment stuff. My average visit has been 3-4 hours every time







:







:







: and time is money, man!

So, I decided to switch, but now I'm having a hard time finding a place that isn't all booked up with August due dates







:

I posted over in the tribal areas, but it's kinda dead there. I'm really apprehensive of just looking in the phone book and picking any old yay-hoo...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Grace: I won't complain about my appointments at all! They are at 1:10 and I'm usually home (or running errands) by 2. I would hate, hate, hate it if on my afternoon off I spent it entirely at my appointment.

Anne: I will take comfort in knowing I bought the right size! Apparently I have peeved DH about the laundry. It is usually his domain, but I only have so many underwear so I've been doing the laundry lately. Or at least I've been cycling clothes through the washer and dryer. Then I leave them in baskets for him to fold. He's grumpy because when i do that his t-shirts get wrinkled. So I apologize to all of you SAHM's that have to look at my DH and his wrinkled t-shirts.

No baby news here. The other night I couldn't sleep and was having lots of menstrual type cramps. The more they went on the more I was thinking an epidural isn't a half-bad idea. Am I wimpy or what????

It's bathtime.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Boy its kind of slow here! LOL

Mclisa, When I had an epideral they did it wrong and air got into my spine. Yeah that was fun! I had a migraine for two weeks STRAIGHT!!! I will NEVER forget it! It was far worse than the labor and its ALL I remember! With Nolan it was quick and during labor I was begging for relief but I did it and I was so proud of myself! The recovery included NO migraines! Just a thought!

Grace, Good luck finding a midwife. Its a very important decision. I couldn't find one around this area. Its relatively uncommon to have a home birth or use a midwife so I gave up and went with our old OB. Your church sounds lovely!









Well I hope you all are doing great! Wow so there are a lot of new babies on the way and Anne's new little one!

Noni update, His little butt is so sore that he won't sit down still.







However I keep changing him and I have stopped using the baby wipes in favor of Ali's old cloth wipes. The poor little guy! He seems to be better otherwise. I guess the switch to the other antibiotic was a good call. But he won't sit even to eat he stands! He layed down much of the day in a beanbag chair watching Thomas the train. He was not interested in our usual walk. Who can blame him with a chafed butt! I'm sure I will keep you posted!

the truck all I have to say is URGH!!!!







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Augmentin is such a good antibiotic, but for so many it gives them diarrhea. Here's to air drying!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Angel--I've got a friend who's little boy was on tons of antibiotx for a while.
She ended up giving him lots of probiotics silmultaneously and swears by them for keeping the squirts and gas away. They are really easy to find, I think, like at Fred Meyers or something. I know I've seen them around.









I know I like to take them if I'm taking antibiotx!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

And I don't think I heard the story on your truck. So, you bought it, but the owner hasn't given it to you yet?









I stayed up waaaay past my bedtime, till 1, watching a funny movie all by myself







and now I'm so foggy!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

have all you myspacers joined the virtual nurse in?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

so i just came home from the dentist- it was terrible! this dr. was nice till he found out that i was prgenant- I was an hour late (i wrote down 1, they said 12) and the dr. was really nice about it and even made some jokes with me about fitting me into the schedule- so i sat down in the waiting room and the receptionist came out and said, after looking at the papers i filled out, "your preg? let me ask the dr. if we can see you without a note from your dr." He obviously told her "yes, but no x-rays" and so i went back to the cleaning chair. when he came in he said very curtly "well, because of this new information that you have given us, we can't give you a full visit......" and then went on to give me the most personoless, painful, and short cleaning ever. my teeth feel terrible. i really feel like he was angry at me for being pregnant and on medicaid and so gave me a bad cleaning. when she asked, i told the receptionist that i did not have a dr. as i had just found out that i was preg. and she said "congratulations!" , but he only refered to it as "the new information." Don't you think that is weird? i will have to go on a different type of medicaid now that i am pregnant, so i think i will just try for a different dentist b/c i have a cavity.
woa, that was long, sorry.

michelle- come on baby! what week are you now?

grace- that would drive me crazy too. did you talk to them about it? do you take titus with you to the appts.?

bonnie- poor boy! i wish i had some advice- the air seems the best to me too.

oh- a friend of ours had his (well his wife did) baby yesterday! i had just called their house and left a message saying "well, did i miss it when we were in florida?" and just a few seconds later he called from the hospital. her name is "nayo" which is a japanese name (her father is) and means "cheerful, spring, green things of spring" I think it is so beautiful- and she was even born on the first day of spring. he told me the baby was "too big" and so they had to have a c-cection. i didn't tell him the unliklyness of that sceniro. most important though is that she is healthy.
michelle- i think "pyper" is a great name too! know what it means or where it comes from?
long post....gives you all something to chew on for nap time...
mcs


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, Sounds like some mommas are back!

Anne I didn't upload the pic yet but I will.

Grace, OMGOSH!!! The truck has been broken for 16days now! Tomorrow will be 17 and we will be considering the lemon law aproach. I don't really know what to do. Mechanically speaking the truck works fine but the interior lights stay on all the time. In it self that is a safety issue. At this point they want to take the bulbs out and give us back the truck. I am paying 17,000 for the truck I want the lights to work! KWIM? So anyways I am pretty annoyed with that!

Noni's little butt is a little better today. He seems to feel better and doesn't cry as much when I change him. Hes stopped having the poops and he has two more days of antibiotics. I guess the zithromax helped him at any rate! Funny because the pharmacist was concerned that it would be strong for a little baby. I explained that he was having a hard time with the augmentin. Maybe those probiotics would have helped him! I will look into that!

Goodness my head hurts I am going to go lay down! Ali gets off the bus so soon! I better hurry if I want one moment of peace!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm here, but barely. Feeling better, Ds now weighs 26 lbs and 14 oz!!







:

I had to go buy him a new carseat ! I got one that rear faces to 35 lbs!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

hi mamas... i'm staying at my aunt's for a couple days. dh has a big conference that he is working (as the tech guy) and won't be around much for the remainder of the week so I thought it would be a good time for Istra and I to go visit family that we hardly get a chance to see. So here we are. I've been doing my Hypnobabies and turning out amber necklaces during naptime.

Some of my relatives haven't seen me for a while and were apparently shocked at how big I am... one said, "Well, your belly isn't too big, but you're really wide. Aren't you exercising?!" I said, rather snippily, "I exercise every freaking day." When my grandmother saw me she said, "You look very.... pregnant." It didn't sound like a compliment. As if I don't feel bad enough being humungous.

I seem to have some kind of sinus thing going on... the right side of my throat hurts, my right nostril is plugged and the right side of my jaw hurts... oh, and my right ear. Is there anything I can do? I thought about dropping some dissolved acidophilus in my ear or something...

Oh, Istra awakes.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

no acidophilus in ears selena









Do Garlic oil in ears, take garlic by mouth, and some straight echinacea(no goldenseal) and it should knock it out. No dairy, it plugs up your head if you have something coming on and causes congestion.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Bonnie: you can't take the bulbs out of your truck because they are on all of the time! They can't expect that to be a proper solution!

mcs: I had my teeth cleaned in February by my regular dentist. In fact, they cleaned my teeth last August the day I found out I was pg. They didn't do x-rays either visit, but still could do a very thorough cleaning. My secretary had a filling fall out a couple of weeks before she delivered. Her dentist was a bit nervous and wouldn't use novacaine (ouch!) and would only give her a temporary filling. He said he wanted to wait until she wasn't pg so he could use the pain meds and fill it properly.

Pyper - not sure what the meaning is. She saw it in a baby book and just knew that it fit.

I love the Japanese name! Oh how fitting with being born on the first day of spring! That is just so special!

bama: can't wait to here how he's grown out of the new carseat!

I'm 38 weeks. I figure I have about 3 weeks left.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I was reading elsewhere about how dangerous it is to have your teeth cleaned while you're pregnant if you have those metal fillings, something about tiny bits of the metal getting scraped off and affecting the baby.

So, I was feeling kind of paranoid about going to the dentist (it doesn't take much for me







) but do you guys think it's safe?

I don't know if I've ever told you guys this, but I have an older sister who was severely mentally ill for years, I mean really, really bad. She ended up discovering that she had mercury poisoning from her fillings which was pushed over the edge by her getting all her vaccines as an adult. (We weren't vaxed) She got them removed, detoxed, and is now totally healthy and normal. I'm paranoid about mercury!

And my teeth are really dirty


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Not much action! this is easy to keep up with!

Grace, I went when I was pregnant with Nolan twice as it worked out. I had no work done just the cleaning but I think hes fine! Of course its up to you. If it makes you nervous I wouldn't go.

Mclisa, Pyper was the name of one of the characters on charmed! I loved that show! I love that name I don't think I would have thought of it though.

Selena, Oh you poor thing! People can be so cruel!

OMGoodness So the truck! They had until today to finish it. The lights are fixed! Woooo WHOOOO! Now hold onto your hats the reason it took 17 days is........It was a fuse put in backwards! However they sent it to three dealerships to find this out! the guy is filling it with gas for us and is going to give it a bath and vac it out. I guess that is for our inconvience and all the gas to fix it! So its back! I am so happy we don't have to get ugly and mean.









Well Noley's butt is much much better but is still sore enough that he whines when you change him. Its not healing properly IMO what do you use on sore buns?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yikes! on all accounts, grace! well, luckily those that they found are my first cavities ever so i am not worried about old fillings. i have never heard of that risk- maybe you could post it here or google it?

selena- i remember that my sister was huge with her second dd and she was soooo tired of the comments. i didn't really understand at the time (i was like, "well, you are huge. i mean, your pregnant") but now i can see the annoyance.

bonnie- that just plain sucks! how is nonny today?

mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I actually read it here, over in my August DDC. I haven't really been having time to hang out there, but there were a few moms there who seemed like they really knew what they were talking about.









I know that's not always a sign that they DO know what they are talking about


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Grace: no help on the filling front. I've never had a cavity. My sisters made up for me, though. I think the dentist had a boat there for awhile with their names on it.









Bonnie: Ilex for the bottom. That's what I've heard. Not sure if it is a prescription.

Bonnie: no action on the board. No action for contractions here!

I'm waiting for April: diamond birthstone


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

I'm waiting for April: diamond birthstone

Sweet! Now, would that mean that YOU, as the birther, would get the diamond?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm waiting for April: diamond birthstone

Oh, now I know why I'm hoping for a 10-day early baby again.. April 28th!

And BAma, thank you for convincing me not to put acidophilus in my ears. I got the garlic oil and my ear seems to be improving, along with my teeth, throat and sinus headache. Stuff stinks though. Ick.

Must go do some exercises before bed, just so I can snap at people who ask me if my a*s is so big because I'm sitting around eating twinkies all day.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Detox is bad stuff with mercury. I wouldnt worry about a cleaning Grace, but dont dare have those mercury fillings removed til you're done nursing this one. Then do homeopathic detox.

Selena, yay for garlic. It works. stinky tho


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

I will have to check it out.

Mclisa April is a fun month then! Hopefully you get the diamonds though! LOL

exstasis well there you go! I can feel it! It will be April then!

DH took off with the truck today! How annoying! I understand though!

Well I have to go Nolan is actually awake in the adult living room and that makes it hard! hes messing with everything!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds like a deal Selena: let's each have an April baby!

Anne: thanks for the pic! I sure appreciate the pampers points.

DH and I are going to a musical tonight about 45 minutes away. It should be fun to get a way.

M and E begged me to let them outside so I did. They are soaked because it is raining out and they wanted to jump in the puddles, but they had a great time.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://ipusheddadoverboard.blogspot.com/

here's a belly shot from a week ago


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- you are looing great! how are you feeling? you have so few complaints- seems like a nice pregnancy. I am getting excited to see what you have!
we were supposed to go see our friend's new baby today, but the father has step throat! doesn't that suck?! i am guessing you can relate to that type of scenerio anne.

tomorrow hilger and i will go to see "a prarie home companion" who else did go? michelle?

anyone going to check in at our new place too?

here's to diamond babies!
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

mcs: are you going to Prairie Home Companion the movie? I haven't seen that yet, but I've seen Garrison Keillor do his live show twice when he's been in SD. Jeff and I have the movie on our list we need to see. Maybe when I'm home on maternity leave. Lots of extra time there, right?









I have really good pregnancies and generally breeze right though them. My doctor laughs that I'm just made to be pg (especially since I always go over and I've never had spontaneous labor yet.) I love being pg. This time I've had some ligament issues with my right hip and I saw a PT on Friday. It's already feeling better today so I'm thinking the stretches she gave me put me on the right track. And she made me think about my posture more so I'm making a better effort at that too. What throws it off is carrying Claire because I always carry her on my left hip so I have my right hand free.

Jeff and I went to a local musical last night. This baby loved it just like when I saw the shows on Broadway. Moving and Grooving during the entire show.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.healthchecksystems.com/wh...reastpumps.htm

has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- yup, it was the radio show. they were right here on staten island. it was really fun. i don't know if it was taped for radio b/c they were also in manhatten for two shows. i don't know how it works.

gtg
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Bama, I pm'ed Emmy over at the new board, and still haven't gotten in. Any ideas?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

PM'd emmy on the "other" board.







we've had family here so i've been mia. hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne: there was a thread about a toddler who wasn't gaining weight and they might end up getting a feeding tube. I did mention that your son has one. I thought you could at least give an idea of how it works.

Actually, that should read bama:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Clearly everyone is checking it out! I will right now! LOL


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

McLisa, its My baby who has a feeding tube, not Anne's









Grace, depends on how busy Em is. She's been getting folks in as she logs in and checks. The MDC June 05 mama forum is all the way at the bottom .


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: I thought of that while I was in the shower this morning. Just too much going on right now.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

grace- i just heard a report on the gary knoll show about mercury fillings. i don't know if you know of him- i am still undecided about whether i think he is a quack or for real. maybe a little of both. anyway.... he is starting a law suit today about mercury fillings not being safe. he quoted several research papers saying that it does leach into your bloodstream and feces and that getting a cleaning raises the levels.
what struck me most was that he said that the mercury is considered, and must be handled as, toxic waste both before and after it is in your mouth, but is considered safe while in your mouth. hmm?

i'll bet that you can listen to the show online if your interested.
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Did everyone jump ship to the other board? Is it the one with c in it's name? I was looking there, but couldn't find you guys on that one.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Is where we've been


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's all worth it if the smileys rock!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It is very annoying to get an account there.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

If I remember correctly (I signed up about a year ago) they want you to fill out a bunch of surveys or something, but, even though it doesn't look like there is, there's ALWAYS a little button to click to say "no thank you" and skip to the rest of the signing up. At least that's what I remember!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Just trying to find emmy


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll pm heron the other board for ya!

I'm really liking the layout over there! It's like when we still had our own ddc forum.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I didnt have to fill out any surveys. I just registered, it sent me an email to confirm, and I was off and running.

Come on MCLisa...you know you wanna join us.......


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for letting her know that I'm trying to get there. I'll look for you all there later this week.

Right now I'm at the hospital. Not for contractions or anything like that or I wouldn't be typing! Claire had a slight cold yesterday and didn't sleep all night. I thought she might be getting an ear infection, but this morning she was wheezing. I took her into the clinic and they gave her a neb treatment and prescriptions for an antiobiotic and steroid. While DH was picking those up she took a turn for the worse and was really struggling to get air in. I talked to the on call doctor who agreed to admit her. So little Claire is in with a pneumonia. She won't keep the oxygen in her nose, but her sats are good unless she is drinking a bottle. She's had a wet diaper just now (our 1st since over night) and was giggling for her dad. What a big difference a dose of steroids can make. Her doctor thinks we'll be in through Monday.

I'm making the peds nurses a bit nervous with my due date being on Wednesday. I reassured them that I go late and have to be induced so as long as they don't bring any cytotec into the room they should be OK. And the peds floor and OB floor are on the same floor so they would only have to ship me down the hall if something terribly exciting happened.

It's amazing how fast those little ones can get so sick!

DH is with her right now, but wanted me to take a break off the floor since once he leaves I will be staying in the room.

I'll update later.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh gosh ! I hope she feels better quick!

And dont let themtouch you with cytotec! that stuff can be deadly in a hurry! Its not even labeled for use in pregnant women.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

michelle! hope C feels better soon!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, poor girl! She's get lots of attention before the new baby, but certainly not the fun kind







Give her lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Poor Claire, hope she is better soon!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

feel better claire!
hold on baby!
get some rest michelle! and join us with a birth story soon.
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire is doing so much better today. I told her that is she just wanted some extra attention and rocking in the chair, she could have just told me and not been so dramatic about it. She is going to stay up there tonight with DH. She still drops her oxygen sats when she gets tired out. Hopefully a few more doses of the IV steroids will clear things up. The thought is for her to go home tomorrow afternoon if all keeps improving.

She's discovered that the nurses have ice and water. She thinks she's big stuff to have ice and drink water out of a cup with a straw.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Michelle I'm so glad that Claire is doing better and will hopefully be going home soon!

How do kids get pneumonia anyway? Is it something you get from someone else or does it develop some other way?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

There's usually a trigger for the pneumonia. They can be viral or bacterial. Most kids get put on antibiotics to cover them as sometimes once the virus sets in it weakens the lungs enough for the bacteria to come in. Allergies can also weaken the lungs enough too. That is what her doctor and I are suspicious of as the tree pollen is quite high in this area at the moment. We'll just have to see what happens in the future. It would make sense for Claire as she has the eczema and the food allergies that she would also have seasonal allergies and asthma.

We're home now. If your child ever needs to be on steroids my suggestion is to skip the liquid stuff. She did OK on it over a year ago when we needed to calm her eczema down, but she puked it up (all over me and the nursing student!) yesterday. The pharmacy was able to track down some steroid that dissolves under the tongue and that works so much better.

She's due for a nebulizer treament here before nap. I think she likes being home. She came into the house and ran circles around the kitchen and living room. Then she pointed at her cupboard where we keep her food and she shouted "Noodles!" until I made her some (at 10:30am!) It's good to see her appetite come back as she basically drank her formula and ate grapes at the hospital.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

What's Claire's formula these days?? Did you ever switch her?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

She's still on the alimentum. The hospital tried to give her the ready mix liquid and she wouldn't take it. We tried the MCT oil a couple of times a while back, but she seemed to notice that it was in there. I'm still hoping we can sneak it in there even if it is only a few drops at a time.

She's a busy girl today. She takes her medicine well. She still gets a bit tired and then huffs and puffs a bit, but bounces back easily.

I'm 3cm! I've never dilated this far before on my own. Helps that it is the 4th time around. A few contractions today. At least that's what I'm calling them. They start in the front and wrap to the back. So maybe we will get an Easter Egg after all!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Just checking in to see how you're doing Michelle! And of course Claire. Thanks for the updates.

Here's some







for your Easter Egg.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Woohoo! That's awesome!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Still here. Went to the local butterfly house. Got a lot of sympathetic glances. It's funny watching people's faces when they ask: So, when are you due? And I get to tell them a couple of days ago.

How much red raspberry leaf tea should I be drinking?????


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Gallons!





















No, really, I don't know. For me, it sent me into preterm labor/hospital when I took it way before I was due, but then it didn't trigger anything once I actually wanted to go into labor.









It could do the trick for you, though!

We'll thining of you!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

great news michelle! keep us updated!
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Gallons???!!!! And I thought I was in the bathroom all the time now!!!

I love all of the relatives calling: "So this is what we're doing for Easter and would love to have you there. Let us know if you'll be able to join us or if something else is happening..."

I might try walking on the treadmill tonight. I got a nap in today so I might be able to stay up past 9 tonight.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

forget the treadmill. Sleep while you can!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sleep?






















I need to get Claire off of her steroids. They have caused an eating binge. She's up every 3 hours. Fortunately, I can kick DH out of bed to take most of those feedings.

I'm actually looking forward to spending the night in the hospital with just my baby.

I had a few contractions last night, but then slept. I thought for sure that something would be going on this morning, but nothing but kicks today.

The girls are all crabby and moody. They all want to sit on the potty at the same time. I think we need to get out of the house.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey michelle- i was just sure that you had the easter egg! maybe the girls are just having some sympathy crabbiness for you. how are you feeling? i forget, did you come up with names? oh, i can't wait! i really have baby fever!
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm excited too!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We're still undecided about the girl middle name. DH wants his mom's middle name (LaVonne) and I want Grace. Might end up being a double middle name. We still can't agree on a boy's name. We have had Ethan on the list with each girl, but I like them each having their own first initial. It helps with labeling things.

I did walk on the treadmill today while Claire napped. Then I sat and watched TV. I got in almost 3 episodes of Lost while DH had the older two at the movies. A good start to maternity leave.

Of course, I didn't load the dishwasher or do any laundry...(that would count towards nesting and I've never been a nester.)


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I had my appointment yesterday. I was home for 5 minutes and my little sister just happened to call. I hung up with her and the phone instantly rings. Now it is FIL just wanting to let us know that the best way to reach him is on his cell phone as he'll be repairing duck nets for the day. I love all of these "casual" phone calls. All I can do is laugh at this point. My older sister waited until evening to call. I say "Hello!" She says "I'm not looking for you. I was hoping mom would answer the phone!" (my parents are watching the girls while we're in the hospital.)

And I had 2 people who called me yesterday comment "You're done now, aren't you?" One is a friend's mom who has had a lot of financial insecurity in her life and she was just looking out for us. Her intentions were good. The other was a friend who is an Ob/Gyn and she was just talking options. Or those are my excuses for them and their opinions. (I'm delivering at a catholic hospital so a tubal is not in the plan at all.)

Claire slept horribly last night. She isn't up yet, but the way she slept reminds of the night a week or so ago when she had the pneumonia. We might be off to the doctor's today just for reassurance. I can't have her that sick again! She didn't have a fever overnight, she just was fussy and uncomfortable.

OK, must go get Maddie ready for the bus this morning.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- the world is waiting on you!
no pressure or anything....... but.....
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ilies/lurk.gif


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

ha! that was supposed to be a popcorn eating smily. i don't really know how to do it.
hope that claire is feeling better!
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire is doing just fine. I'm not sure what was up with her last night.

Yesterday the girls and I made a chocolate cake. I figured since I don't have to hop on the scale again, it was alright!







Very tasty.

I got all my errands done this morning. Walked around Barnes and the grocery store. I think I have everything ready.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad Claire is doing well and thanks for the updates! So, is there some sort of plan in place should you not go into labor? (I know you've said you've already dilated more on your own than you have before - hooray!) Like are you planning on inducing at a week past or two weeks or just kind of playing it by ear at the moment?


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Those "innocent" phone calls are the worst! Seriously, does everybody really think they're the only ones who are just happening to call?








I remember turning off my phone for my last week









Good luck!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

:
keep us updated michelle!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

bumping us up from page 4!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone heard from Michelle??


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

that is what i was checking in for.
michelle? don't keep us waiting!
mcs


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, hm, she hasn't checked in since the 11th... that's a significant chunk of time!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Just bumping the thread for michelle so she doesn't have to dig so deep to update us.







: Hope all is well!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Dying for update!!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bump.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm starting a new thread!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=656694


----------

